# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Association Les Pattounes du Coeur - Montpellier et ses environs (34)

## lolo34970

Bonjour à tous,

Dona, Laurie, Véronique et Sandrine vous informe de la création de leur association « *Les Pattounes du Cur* ». Bénévoles depuis plusieurs années pour certaines, plusieurs mois pour dautres, nous avons décidé de créer notre propre structure afin de pouvoir aider encore plus nos minous en détresse.

Comme vous le savez, de trop nombreux chats dits « errants » ou abandonnés vivent à Montpellier et ses alentours. *Par notre action, nous essayons de les intégrer au mieux dans lenvironnement* :

-          Pour réguler la population, nous les stérilisons et les identifions au nom de lassociation, ainsi ils deviennent des « chats libres », ils ont ainsi une identité et ne peuvent pas être euthanasiés en cas de capture par la fourrière.
-          Nous les nourrissons par le biais de nombreux points de nourrissage, où les bénévoles viennent tous les jours.
-          Nous contrôlons leur santé et si un chat ne va pas bien, nous lemmenons chez le vétérinaire.
-          Nous essayons daméliorer leurs conditions de vie (ex : en leur construisant des petits abris pour les isoler du froid).

*Lorsque nous trouvons des chats sociables ou des chatons, nous les plaçons en famille daccueil* (ces familles accueillent les chats le temps de leur trouver des adoptants). Puis nous les faisons adopter, nous sommes exigeant sur le choix des adoptants, les conditions sont les suivantes : visite du chat par les adoptants potentiels, puis nous emmenons le chat dans sa future famille pour sassurer que tout est prêt pour laccueillir. Nous faisons signer un contrat dadoption.

*Nous nous efforçons dapporter une réponse aux cas qui nécessitent notre aide dans la mesure de nos possibilités.
*
Pour cela, nous devons faire face à de nombreux frais :
-          Les soins vétérinaires (stérilisations, tatouages, médicaments, consultations, chirurgie )
-          La nourriture pour nos  « chats libres »
-          La nourriture, la litière, les vermifuges et antipuce pour nos chats en accueil

Pour pouvoir mener nos actions, toute aide est la bienvenue : 
-          Adhésion à lassociation : 10  par an. Vous trouverez ci-joint le bulletin dadhésion pour faire partie de notre aventure. Vous pourrez assister à lassemblée générale et serez régulièrement informé de nos actions et des sauvetages de nos minous.
-          Don en espèce ou chèque à lordre des « Pattounes du Cur ». Une demande de reconnaissance dintérêt général est en cours pour que nous puissions délivrer des reçus fiscaux ouvrant droits à déduction fiscale (66%), dès la reconnaissance obtenue nous vous le ferons savoir.
-          Don de nourriture (croquettes et pâtées),
-          Don de matériel (litières, arbres à chat, gamelles, dodos, couvertures )
-          pour les bricoleurs : de petits abris bien isolés pour nos minous

*Pour pouvoir sauver les chats et les sortir de la rue, nous avons impérativement besoin de familles daccueil prêt à accueillir nos minous avant leur adoption (tous les frais vétérinaires sont pris en charge par lassociation).
*
Nous avons également besoin de familles daccueil de convalescence qui puissent accueillir nos « chats libres » après leur stérilisation (5 jours maximum).

Sans familles daccueil, notre action est impossible, donc si vous avez une petite place pour héberger un de nos loulous le temps de son adoption, faites nous signe ! Vous trouverez en pièce jointe le formulaire Famille d'accueil à remplir et à nous envoyer par mail.

A bientôt.

Dona, Laurie, Véronique et Sandrine

*Adresse mail de l'association: lespattounesducoeur@gmail.com*

----------


## Chenille

Bienvenue nouvelle asso  ::

----------


## rafaela13

:: Félicitations pour votre action, je ne vous souhaite pas la bienvenue vu que vous êtes parmis nous depuis juillet 12  :Smile:

----------


## lolo34970

Merci ! Oui j'étais déjà présente sur le forum, on fonctionnait auparavant en indépendante.

----------


## Doll

Bienvenue à cette nouvelle assoc'  ::

----------


## sabine75

Bravo à vous ils ont bien besoin de vous

----------

